# BA VR3 vrs Ascend CMT-340SE



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello to all,
I'm comtemplating the purchase of new mains and matching center. I looking at the now discontinued Boston Acoustics VR3's with VRC center, and the Ascends CMT-340's SE with the matching center and the 340's matching pedestal stands. I'm wondering if anyone could shed some light on either of these choices or have experince with them. They will be used for music and movies crossed over to an Epik Legend sub. I have a medium size room so placement is not a concern, I can pretty much experiment with placement. I have an Onkyo receiver 702 with mains preout to external amp to drive either setup, both seem not to be a difficult load. Sources include a PS3 slim connected via optical and a Panny BD-85 via analog MCH outs, Rotel CD player and Sota Sapphire 111 with Denon DL-110 cart and and Music Hall Pa 1.2 phono preamp. These two choices will be replacing Athena F2's. I can get the VR3 trio for $810 shipped and Ascends for a bit more. I would really appreciate if any one would have any insight or experience with either choice. Thanks for your time.
Jeff


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have owned the Bostons and was not that impressed, although there are those that really like them. The Ascends are regarded as some of the most accurate speakers with excellent off-axis dispersion. I own the 170's and use them as the rears in my great room system, while the Sierra 1's serve the front and center... SVSound sub bringing up the lows. I am not much of a critical music listener, where they supposedly really shine, so getting detailed about them will be hard for me to do. The Bostons were in our first home theater and they did not last long... just did not do any thing for me on my favorite DVD concerts such as David Gilmour in concert and the Eagles... (no offense to Boston owners).


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I went from Athena AS-F2's to Ascend classic 340's (later to the SE's) and have been very happy with the move.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have owned the Bostons and was not that impressed, although there are those that really like them. The Ascends are regarded as some of the most accurate speakers with excellent off-axis dispersion. I own the 170's and use them as the rears in my great room system, while the Sierra 1's serve the front and center... SVSound sub bringing up the lows. I am not much of a critical music listener, where they supposedly really shine, so getting detailed about them will be hard for me to do. The Bostons were in our first home theater and they did not last long... just did not do any thing for me on my favorite DVD concerts such as David Gilmour in concert and the Eagles... (no offense to Boston owners).


Thanks Sonnie, I read that fact about accuracy and off axis dispersion with plenty of detail, I listen to a lot of music and that kind of renforces my decision. Another plus is in house assembly and thorough testing to evenly matched pairs and comes with an unadulterated test graphs, and they they don't sit in a warehouse for months or years, they are built to order, I like that. I think three of these would make for a good front stage. I'd like to check out the Sierra 1's but I have budjet restraints. I like the sand fillable pedestal stand for anchoring the 340 down also. They have a 30 day return window. Thanks for your input.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

chas said:


> I went from Athena AS-F2's to Ascend classic 340's (later to the SE's) and have been very happy with the move.


Thanks Chas, I was a little concerned about giving up the F2's as they have served me well for six years, but with the new driver technolgy and rigid cabinet design of the 340 SE's plus the pedestal stands, I'm liking it. It's good to hear from people like yourself and Sonnie who have used both speakers That I am considering, and also replacing the Athena AS-F2's. Thanks my friend for the vote of confidence.
Jeff


----------

